# Is this saddle suitable?!



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't ride endurance, but that's definitely not a saddle I would consider! Seems like it would get really uncomfortable really quickly... for you, not necessarily the horse...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never owned a saddleseat saddle but it's been my observation that they tend to sit too far back on the horse. If that is the case, then chances are it will get uncomfortable for the horse because it's keeping the rider's weight on a weaker section of the back. Otherwise, the price seems very reasonable for it (and I'll add that I don't know what the resale value is for the type of saddle).


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Okay, I am looking for a good used saddle, as I am starting endurance. Is a saddle seat style English saddle suitable, or will it hurt my horses back?


The style of the saddle isn't an issue for your horse so much as tree width, flocking, and saddle placement.

I don't see any reason you can't use a "saddleseat" saddle in a more forward position like a "normal" english saddle (agree with those who say sitting back in the traditional saddleseat position would likely not do well over a distance), but the saddle needs to fit your horse first and you second.

Is the seller willing to let you bring your horse and try the saddle on? Or can you make a wither tracing and take it with you to measure against that saddle?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have found saddle seat saddles to be as hard as rocks and uncomfortable for horse and rider. Basically only used for showing gaited horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to trail ride in my saddleseat saddle, but that was only until I could afford something more suitable for the more rugged trails I like to ride. It certainly wasn't uncomfortable but it's not a type of saddle I recommend for trail riding, especially for beginners. It's a truly FLAT saddle and you'd better have a darned good sense of balance if you're going to ride in one.


----------

